# Gonal F dosage question



## Runnerbean35 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post - I am currently at the start of my first IVF cycle (did one IUI which was unsuccessful).  I am on Day 12 of Suprecur 0.5ml and thankfully my period arrived yesterday albeit two days late.  The suprecur has been relatively kind to me and have only had a few hot flushes, bit grumpy (more than usual LOL) and period like cramps.  

I am due for the blood tests and scan middle of next week to see if I can progress to Gonal F.  I am a bit worried about this stage as I remember the IUI fondly when I was on Fostimon 75 daily.  I responded very well to the treatment and my cycle was close to being cancelled as I had two long follicles (I think 18mm and 20mm) and another in the wings just under the permitted length!  This was the lowest dose but even then for the whole ten days I felt twinges and cramps.  They were manageable of course but I knew my body was responding well.

I have been advised that I will be on Gonal F daily dose of 300iu plus still on the suprecur.  I am really worried about over stimming more than anything - both because I don't want to be unwell (!) and also because I don't want the cycle cancelled.  My levels were as below which I think is quite low for my age (34):

Amh 10.04
Fsh 6.9
Lh 7.1
Testosterone 0.8

Does anyone has expereince of this dose as it seems to be much higher than the standard dose?  I am worried as I responded so well to the Fostimon at a low dose that I don't need such a high one for Gonal F.  Also does the suprecur help to lower this in effect??

Thank you so much for any advice - I think the letters OHSS are my main concern and the cycle being cancelled....


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi,

I was a high dose Gonal F'er......

I am 32 and have an AMH of 4.5.

I was on 375 of Gonal F for 4 days and then upped to 450 for a further 6 days.

They got 10 eggs from me, 5 mature, 3 fertilised, 2 divided properly and were put back (sadly BFN).

I felt totally fine on the Gonal F - no side effects at all apart from bloating.  First cycle so can't compare it to other drugs.

I know there is a school of thought that says that high doses of stims can affect egg quality which is why some clinics like to use low dose stims on low AMH ladies and go for one or two good eggs.  Will chat to my clinic about that at my review appointment following my negative cycle and see what they say.

Good luck! x


----------



## Runnerbean35 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for this reply.  I wonder whether I should request a lower dose like 250iu as I have been very responsive to all the drugs so far - Fostimon for IUI and suprecur for DR.  I would rather have one or two quality eggs than stacks of them.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't think 300 is a high dose of gonal F I was on 450 reducing to 375. never had anything as low as 300..


----------



## Runnerbean35 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanksgoldbunny


----------



## Nelbelle (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi, I am new to fertility friends and was just reading posts for my sanity however,  I felt I should respond to your post. 
I am currently on my second round of IVF after a failed attempt in march. Everything went as it should with the drugs it was just nature that didn't want to play. 
My clinic have kept all the drugs and the amounts the same apart from increasing the dosage of Gonal F from day 6 and every otherday thereafter. 
I started on 112.5 of Gonal f and this was increased to 150 then 225 where I think it will remain until egg collection later this week! 
300 does seem a bit high but I'm no expert IN this. I just thought this might help you somewhat? 
I am also taking Buserlin. 
During my first cycle I had 13 eggs collected and 11 matured.  I have more follicles this time so I think that is why they have not increased the dose at present..... 

Good luck with your cycle x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I was on 600 iu a day which I believe is max dose so I wouldn't worry about 300


----------

